# Amazing Race 10...starting late!



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm looking at what looks like the end of 60 minutes instead of the beginning of the Amazing Race...extend and pad...at least 34 minutes


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Eastern and Central time zones only, possible partial Mountain.
34 minutes 31 seconds to be exact.
60 Minutes, Race, Case and Trace all pushed back.

Most of Mountain and Pacific should be fine.


phox


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

well known it probably would happen once moved to sunday night with the overruns from football games. and discussed before. either pad, setup cold case to record or setup pad at end of cbs sunday night lineup so you will have all of them.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

You'd think after 10+ years, they would learn how to schedule the damned football games. I mean come on, it's always, always, always 15-30 minutes late. How about just giving in and scheduling prime-time to start at 7:30 on Sunday, instead of 7pm?

Give us all a break. I just delete Cold Case and Without a Trace now. It's not worth the hassle of keeping them all until I watch them all.


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

So called "4pm games" now have an actual kickoff time of 4:15pm ET, and NFL games have an expected runtime of 3 hours 15 minutes. Therefore, when a late game is shown in your market, you should expect at least a 30 minute delay behind schedule on CBS Sunday night programming. Fox has relatively solved the problem by scheduling animated sitcom reruns for stations not showing a late game, and a postgame show called "The OT" for the 7:30pm ET half hour.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

LostCluster said:


> So called "4pm games" now have an actual kickoff time of 4:15pm ET, and NFL games have an expected runtime of 3 hours 15 minutes. Therefore, when a late game is shown in your market, you should expect at least a 30 minute delay behind schedule on CBS Sunday night programming. Fox has relatively solved the problem by scheduling animated sitcom reruns for stations not showing a late game, and a postgame show called "The OT" for the 7:30pm ET half hour.


No, I should expect the guide data published by the network to be accurate. I shouldn't have to "know" anything about programming that I don't watch.

We all know the games run long. How about CBS finally does the right thing and updates their guide data to reflect reality.

In the mean time, I, and many other non-football people, will not be watching many of the Sunday night CBS shows. Their loss.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> You'd think after 10+ years, they would learn how to schedule the damned football games. I mean come on, it's always, always, always 15-30 minutes late. How about just giving in and scheduling prime-time to start at 7:30 on Sunday, instead of 7pm?
> 
> Give us all a break. I just delete Cold Case and Without a Trace now. It's not worth the hassle of keeping them all until I watch them all.


I gotta say...we quit watching both when we couldn't reliably get them on TiVo. And don't EVEN get me started about SciFi missing their mark on the half-hour for Eureka the other night. I agree with the poster ahead of me...they should build in a buffer of after-game show or cartoons or <gasp> advertising.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Once again...24 minutes late. Pad now if you haven't.


----------

